# Distributed Parallel Port Building Script



## cakersq (Jan 8, 2012)

All,

In a new effort since my Parallel Ports thread, I have started a script for DISTRIBUTED Parallel port building.

This script will start with fresh installs/bare installs of FreeBSD, build ports, and create packages, using multiple servers/nodes to build all the dependencies in parallel.  After running, all nodes will have all the same packages installed on them, so this is very useful for lab environments.

I have tested this script to work with 9.0-RELEASE, and have successfully built x11/xorg and x11/kde4 in under 4 hours, building across 3 junky computers.

It requires:
- A NFS server hosting /usr/ports tree, with writable distfiles and packages folders.  /usr/ports can be Read-Only, while distfiles and packages are Read-Write.
- An INDEX-* file in /usr/ports
- 1 or more NODES to build across (which can be "localhost" or remote)

Enjoy!


----------



## akregator (Jan 9, 2012)

I will have a look on your work as soon as possible. You answered this thread (http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=28633) and I thanks you.


----------

